# Changeling - Broken Mirrors (Recruiting)



## ArghMark (Oct 31, 2009)

Putting out a call for interested people for a Changeling: the Lost game. 

Game is set in Brisbane, Australia - but you don't need to be a local . 

Any interested people?

No knowledge of the system is necessary, though helpful.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2009)

Deppends, I need to know what's the game about =)


----------



## ArghMark (Oct 31, 2009)

What the game Changeling is about or what my particular game will be about?


The game we would be playing would be involving, at first, meeting and forming a Motley, and then dealing with child abductions in the area. That would lead in to the various politics of the changeling factions in the area.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2009)

Hm, not my type of game. Hope you have good time playing though. Cheers! 
VV


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

Consider me intrigued, but not yet sold. I much prefer Vampire and Mage. Would we be Seelie or Unseelie? And have you tried the Whitewolf forums?


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 1, 2009)

The court system and so on are pretty standard out of Changeling the Lost, so Spring/Summer/Autumn/Winter; definitions of Seelie/Unseelie aren't valid to the Lost, who number both darklings and fairest in their number without an eyeblink. 

I would have tried the White Wolf forums, but as I'm a registered member here I pretty much focus most of my stuff here.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm interested. I've got the book, finally, so I've been looking to give it a try.

Have an idea for a darkling with some focus on Dream contracts...


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome, Shayuri. 


Having a thought, I am going to have a few minor rules changes.

The dream 1 and 2 contracts are swapped about, and its not so hard to get into a dream without any of the contracts, but it does require being close to the dreamer. If you don't have the contracts you can only have minor effects on the dream; if you have the contract you can do a lot.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

ArghMark said:


> The court system and so on are pretty standard out of Changeling the Lost, so Spring/Summer/Autumn/Winter; definitions of Seelie/Unseelie aren't valid to the Lost, who number both darklings and fairest in their number without an eyeblink.




Ah. It's been over 10 years since I played Changeling. I'm not familiar with the changes in the new edition. If it's anything like Vampire: The Requiem, it's only a shadow of the previous game; definitely not compatible. I'd have to learn a lot of new stuff. Not sure I'm up for that.



ArghMark said:


> I would have tried the White Wolf forums, but as I'm a registered member here I pretty much focus most of my stuff here.




I only mentioned it because EN World gamers very rarely play White Wolf. I tried to get a Vampire: The Masquerade game started some years back and got virtually zero interest. The White Wolf forums are pretty friendly to newbies though. It would be a lot easier to start a game there.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 2, 2009)

Airwalkerr:

Thanks for the advice . I didn't mean to come across as abrasive. 

As for knowing the setting, I wouldn't worry too much. Chances are you don't know much about Brisbane either, unless you're a local . 

We can run through character creation easily enough which will give you a basic idea, but as your characters will be fresh out of the thorns I wouldn't worry; it may help a little to know about the setting but learning in-game can be a fun experience too.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2009)

Airwalkrr, the main conceptual change is that Changelings are no longer actually fey. They are quite literally changelings; mortals who have been captured by fey at some point, and altered via fey magic, but who then escaped back into the mortal world. They still lead dual lives...for the most part only they can see each other's changed selves...but now they have the additional complication of having to be careful of attracting the attention of the True Fey again. During their time of captivity they learned to use faerie magic, which is expressed as "contracts" that enable some control over reality...though often with a reciprocal cost.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2009)

I might be interested. Let me see if I can borrow a copy of the new rules and browse it over before I decide.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, thats one for a yes and one maybe. I'd like one more to be a decent game, and two optimum. Anyone know anyone on the boards who are interested?


----------



## JamPaladin (Nov 3, 2009)

Ha, I designed my character without an inkling of what setting we were even playing in!

Me and Pumpkin are in. Duh.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, thats two for a yes. I'd like one more before starting anything up, but I'll work with two - both darklings at that. Ah well.

Anyone else?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2009)

Doh! I can do something different. Give me a day or two to consider my options.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 5, 2009)

Feel free to play whatever you like, Shayuri. Uh, within scope that is. JP, wanna put up your character here for inspection before we begin?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a bit interested if you are willing on walking me through some things.

I used to play a lot of oWoD VtM and MtA. I've read enough reviews of Changeling for me to think it sounds neat and I bought the pdf but I've only read through the intro fiction so far and not the meat of the book. I have no experience with oWoD changeling.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 5, 2009)

Not a problem, Voadam.

If you have a quick look through the kiths you might have an idea what you can play, but seriously almost any idea is do-able in Changeling. 

After you have a squiz through there and give me an idea we can work with whatever you choose.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I'm going to bow out of this one. I have enough games going on and I don't think I have time to learn a new system. Good luck though!


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright, thats 3 anyway. I'll just ask everyone to post up some ideas for their characters.

The other thing that I will ask is that every character give me one major story hook and one minor so I can work them into the story.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

ArghMark said:


> Not a problem, Voadam.
> 
> If you have a quick look through the kiths you might have an idea what you can play, but seriously almost any idea is do-able in Changeling.
> 
> After you have a squiz through there and give me an idea we can work with whatever you choose.




Sounds good.

I'm thinking a halloween costume party went wierd, he stepped into a room that didn't exist, unknowingly drank and ate faery food he should not have, danced with a beautiful faery partner and got swept into horrific servitude under rules he did not understand in a reality turned inside out.

I'll try to look over the kiths this weekend.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 10, 2009)

How are we going with those ideas, guys?

*nudge nudge*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been out sick but still interested.

I was thinking of building off the american college party animal motif. At the halloween party he ingested things he should not have, scarfed down a lot of food, alcohol, and drugs, crossed over unknowingly to Arcadia, engaged in games and contests, acted crudely with the women, and attracted the attention of a True Fey with his behavior. She seduced him and bound him into contracts he did not understand, condemning him as a pig of a man. 

Trapped in fey courts he then was twisted into ever more of a boarish brute. His boorish ways were encouraged and demanded, he experienced delights and degradations he had never experienced before. He was used to provoke others, as a means of entertaining others, and as a method of degrading others who fell into her power by making them cavort with him. He became adversarial with her pack of "hounds", changelings twisted into dog forms who would hunt down prey "animals" for the sport of the fey. A boar is a dangerous animal, strong with sharp tusks, but still a single prey animal vulnerable to a pack of hunters and he was hunted down many times and brought back to be roasted over an open fire as a suckling pig with an apple in his mouth.

Now that he is free and half way around the world in Australia he is torn between the two desires represented by two of the Changeling courts. First is the desire for the unearthly delights of Arcadia, represented by the spring court. Second is his wrath, a simmering desire to rage against what has been done to him and what he has become. For now he is going with the first, but there is a fear that he will fall into rage and be swallowed by the summer court.

I was thinking the beast aspect one with boar specifics and tieing into the spring court.

If there are any powers of strength and tusks to represent his fighting beligerint boar aspects that would be great as would regeneration and heat resistance for his roast suckling pig aspects. A discerning nose for finding truffles would work well for a pig sense power and glamor type masks to cover himself and party social powers would work well for the spring court.

I have not yet read the powers stuff so I'm not sure what there is but these seem to work with the themes of Changeling?


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 18, 2009)

Very interesting idea, Voadam!


While keeping the 'beast' motif, you could actually go with Ogre as a seeming with Cyclopean as a kith. You are a big, 'boor' of a pig after all. The cyclopean merit gives you a 'smell the blood' ability which lets you use your nose to smell things.. lies, Englishman, truffles and so on. 




The easier way to do powers would be to have (remember you have 5 points maximum, 2 points must be in a seeming or court, though can be spread 1 and 1 or just 2 in 1.

1 or 2 stone (1 gives bonus strength)
1 or 2 in a court contract of your choice 
3 in Control (fire). This allows you protection from fire, the use of fire as a weapon, and to control it in a direct fashion. 

Hows that feel for you?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2009)

My idea is of a psychologist, one who studies sleep disorders and dreams. One of the cases she's working with has a True Fae riding his dreams...and when she begins to probe and pry with various scans and equipment, she earns the Fae's attention. One night while working alone she simply vanishes from the lab. Ironically, the subject she'd been working with awoke from the first sound night of sleep he'd had in years, and seemed to be cured.

In Arcadia the Fae took her face, changing her into a creature who could be shaped into whatever character was needed for whatever dream was being shaped...a creature with no identity of its own, but that retained some measure of will and sentience so that it could play the parts put before it.

Opportunity came when, in an apparently careless moment, the Fae left the cabinet of faces a little ajar. The faceless, formless being that she had become was attracted by some vestige of curiosity...and found her face. With the face came identity, and memory...solidity, and the will to act. She fled the great playhouse of dreams, through the thorns of the Hedge until she realized that the trees no longer whispered and giggled, and the grass no longer clutched at her feet. The stars were not diamonds or moving or cracks in the sky. She was home.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 19, 2009)

Also an excellent idea! Now, one more concept from JP and we'll get into it.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

ArghMark said:


> Very interesting idea, Voadam!
> 
> 
> While keeping the 'beast' motif, you could actually go with Ogre as a seeming with Cyclopean as a kith. You are a big, 'boor' of a pig after all. The cyclopean merit gives you a 'smell the blood' ability which lets you use your nose to smell things.. lies, Englishman, truffles and so on.
> ...




I'm flexible on the mechanics, I like the bestial boar idea and want to run with it but I don't care if its technically classified as an ogre seeming. Maybe he'd look like a 1e pig faced orc.

How do changelings heal, in general? Is there a regeneration type power?


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 20, 2009)

Heal like humans for the most part. They can eat goblin fruit to heal more quickly, and there are certain.. expensive contracts that allow other forms of healing.


----------



## JamPaladin (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry for the lateness. Concept is as such

The Shadowling

"I am the Shadowling. I am what exits between the action and the response, between the conception and the creation. I will show you fear in a handful of dust. I seek to discover who I am. You may aid me or hinder me - but inconvenience me, and I will destroy you"

Seeming: Darkling

Living for one hundred years and a day locked in a room scribing things that should not be, the Shadowling returns from the hedge unsure of who he is. Friend to fear, solace in darkness, he holds loyalty to his friends and unrelenting oblivion to his enemies.

Carrying around a talking pumpkin for companionship, and sheltering with a human who showed him early kindness, the Shadowling is driven to discover his own name and nature - and deliver to his foes the same fear that broke him until it was naught but a comfort.

Think of a gentlemen in a three piece suit from the 1900s, who can disappear when you swore he was there, show you fear in a handful of dust, and remorselesly kill anything in the way of his goal.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 26, 2009)

*Everything a Changeling needs to know*


 Spring


 Ruler – Princess Jewel.  


 In Brisbane, Spring owns many nightclubs and the trendier bars through the Valley. Spring is the wealthiest court, and a portion of its wealth goes towards the Freehold in general every year. There are perhaps 30 Spring courtiers, but often take the course of least resistance in Court politics, even though politically they could be more powerful due to their alliances. They show only token interest in opposing some of Summer's policies. The Spring Court is known to frequent the Beat, but can be anywhere.  


 Summer – 'Boss', Two-Step Tom.  


 Summer have recently recovered from the death of their old leader, Yellow Beau. Yellow (called for his skin color, not temperament) was a militant leader, and often led crusades into the Hedge to clear out areas of danger. Several years ago, Yellow realised that nobody could stop him, and for the sake of the freehold began to ignore the court system. When Autumn's turn came back in '96, Yellow refused to yield in the Tournament, surprising Harry Bone. In the years to come Yellow simply ignored the tournament altogether, and had his thugs intimidate those who did not pay him court. Yellow Beau died in early 2008 in mysterious circumstances. His old guard, the Summer Knights, are suspicious of Harry Bone. The new ruler, Two-Step Tom, was a minor member of the Summer Knights. People don't know where he will turn. 50-odd members.


 Autumn – Professor Harry Bone


 Gardens point QUT. Membership around 20. Harry Bone is an aging king, and is the oldest of the monarchs. Autumn are devoted to the court system, seeing it as the magical contract that denies True Fey free access to the world. Unfortunately their old ally, Winter, mysteriously disappeared in early 2000, leaving Autumn to deal with the might of Summer as best it could. Autumn courtiers are wary of many of the Summer Courtiers, as they were often victims of physical assault during Yellow's time, and any who spoke out too much were killed. Since Yellow's disappearance, Harry Bone has re-asserted the Court system, bringing in a Winter courtier up from Melbourne to re-invigorate winter.


 Winter – True Blue


 Membership 1. Location – Wherever True Blue lives.  


 Winter is having problems; it needs members. True Blue, the King of Winter, is focusing his efforts on finding and protecting Changelings new to the freehold. He doesn't try to force them into winter, but he knows eventually the process will work. The winter courtiers run Radio Free Fey, and True Blue has many mortal contacts around the city, and has his ears in every court. He is hesitant to ally with Autumn, and everyone says because he hasn't got a power base yet. He is called the 'Courtless King', and isn't given much respect by Spring or Summer.


----------



## ArghMark (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome, guys. 

Sorry about the slack updating, been getting a new job and Christmas business organized.

Please post up your characters statistic wise and the story information in the characters file.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...ng-broken-mirrors-characters.html#post5013006


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking at either Autumn or Winter court for me...

Argh, can we spell out the changes in the Dream contract in final terms so I know what I'm getting into? 

Also, just like to make sure I'm clear; we're relatively newbie changelings with no exp, yes?


----------



## Orochi (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you still taking applicants? I just found this board again after a long time away, and I love the new changeling setting. I have a couple of character concepts, a Spring Court Muse and an Autumn Darkling Razorfinger I'd be interested in trying, or coming up with something else entirely.

Let me know, I'll be about!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2009)

Hee...we could have an all-darkling game.


----------



## Orochi (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, I got a chance to look things over and saw we seem to have a couple of Darklings. I'll avoid that one, and either work up the Fairest, or use another one altogether.

Assuming I get in, of course


----------



## ArghMark (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome, Orochi!

Feel free to come up with any concept you like, with the setting somewhat in mind. Someone who plays American Football would be for instance, regarded as odd. 

But, y'know, other than that go for it . 

Shayuri: Yup, thats right.


----------



## ArghMark (Dec 1, 2009)

Shayuri: Dream 1 and 2 are swapped about is the only difference.


----------



## Orochi (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for letting me aboard, I'll have things done in a day or two. I'm working on the Muse, a talent agent with a little something to assist those he wants to succeed, and the tools to trip up the ones who annoy him.


----------



## Orochi (Dec 2, 2009)

His parents shouldn't have given him a name that meant servant. Sometimes Christian thought that, at odd moments while he was trapped in the Gilded Tower where the Masque took place. He can only remember bits and pieces of life before. He knew he had been a prodigy, a natural artist and performer. He could paint, he could sing, he could act, it all came to him with no effort. He remembered being called on to perform, growing to resent his ability, wishing it away. Sometimes he thinks it was that wish which drew the monster to him.

His time in Arcadia is remembered more clearly, to his horror and pain. He remembers playing to a hall full of monsters, only to have the talent in his hands and voice stripped from him slowly and painfully. His performances were auctions, not for his time, but for his talent. Different Lords and Ladies had different ways of collecting, of removing his skills from him and grafting them into favored servants. Needles, energy, heat, the tang of metal in his mouth and the stench of burning in his nostrils as he became...less. He could recognize talent, but he could not duplicate it. His skill was gone, and he was nothing but a shell.

And so he was put to work in a new task. The Thousand-Faced Judge had set him to work "auditioning talent." He would select those who were to perform, knowing that if those he chose failed to entertain, he would be punished with them. Even his rewards were painful: a return of talent for a short time, always fading just as he began to feel joy. And when he was not at work, he had to watch himself around the others, as those he did not choose were often punished, and sometimes they wanted revenge. But, over time, he learned to play the system, and manipulated others into creating a distraction during a performance at The Market, a distraction he used to open cages and escape into the Hedge. After stumbling blindly, he was able to convince a Hobgoblin to lead him to a place where the trees thinned and the world became something real again.


----------



## Orochi (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you want me to PM you a character sheet, or just post to the character thread?


----------



## ArghMark (Dec 3, 2009)

Just post them up to the character thread. I'll have a squiz and I'll see if there's anything else we need before beginning.

Anyone have any questions? Just post up those sheets to the character thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2009)

Mew, sorry it's taking me so long. Just have some last minute tweaks though, and I should be ready today or tonight. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Orochi (Dec 5, 2009)

How much experience have we got available?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2009)

Also, are sources beyond the Changeling: The Lost core book available?

In particular I'm looking at the Dual Kith merit from the Spring book...


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Dec 7, 2009)

If I can play, I would like to play a summer court elemental fireheart who was a stormchaser and chased the wrong storm which led him into the hedge and he became a hunter for the StormQueen and was used by her to generate storms to attract others and saw another fireheart who attacked his storm and allowed him and his companions to escape. He eventually came to summer court and uses them and the storms of his heart and Wyrd to punish the gentry and rescue any changelings he can.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2009)

Updated character sheet with background and so on.


----------



## ArghMark (Dec 9, 2009)

Feel free to use any of the extra books.

Kisuke - Welcome aboard! looks like we might have some players after all.


----------



## Orochi (Dec 14, 2009)

How are we coming on getting started? I'm ready to start smooth talking


----------



## ArghMark (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry, I've been out of touch. Will start it up today.

Kisuke - Could you post up your characters stats please?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...ng-broken-mirrors-characters.html#post5013006

Awesome. Will be starting today.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2009)

Argh!

Sorry for my many delays in posting to your other game, Arghmark. My posting time's a bit limited this week due to holiday visitation, and my inexperience with Ars Magica is sort of crimping my imagination...I'm a little creatively blocked. I haven't, however, forgotten, and I will be posting come hell or high water in the next day or two, maximum.

Again, I apologize it's taken this long.


----------



## ArghMark (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/269530-changeling-broken-mirrors-game.html#post5033119

Is the Changeling game.


Shayuri: No drama, it seems everyone has a bit of 'end of year' itis. Creatively blocked? I like Ilshana a lot . I feel she has a lot of character. 

To be honest, as I'm new at message board games I'm surprised at the depth of character everyone puts in. I guess it makes up for the lack of snacks and jokes at the table .


----------

